# My c50 pics and ride confort suggestions



## Stefano (Jul 6, 2004)

Here's two pics of my 2004 all-black C50 HP. What do you think about proportions (and aesthetic too)? 
Actually the differnence between the saddle and the bar stem is about 5,5 cm, two weeks ago it was 6 cm.
I'm always concerned about comfort and, after having cut the fork, I'm worried I could miss the 0,5 cm, for example at the start of the season when you are not confident with the bike position.
I'm so much worried that I'm thinking to buy a new fork just to have the extra 0,5 cm. Do you think this small difference could really affect the ride comfort?
Thanks in advance for your opinions 
Stefano


----------



## elviento (Mar 24, 2002)

The bike looks great. Comfort wise, I suspect only you can tell how important the 5mm is. 

Just so you know, the Ram bar probably has the lowest rise compared to other integrated bars or traditional bar/stem combos. So by switching to almost any other stem (FSA for example) you can gain at least a few centimeters on the bar height without getting a new fork. But if cost is no objective, just get a new fork and leave a bit of steerer above the stem and you won't have to worry any more.


----------



## EV2 (Apr 12, 2002)

.5 cm is nothing.You can bend or straigthen your elbows/arms and that is almost a couple of cm of play in the height.How do you like the wheels?I'm planning to get some AC350 for climbing,I also have a C50HP in PR10.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 23, 2005)

Stefano said:


> Here's two pics of my 2004 all-black C50 HP. What do you think about proportions (and aesthetic too)?
> Actually the differnence between the saddle and the bar stem is about 5,5 cm, two weeks ago it was 6 cm.
> I'm always concerned about comfort and, after having cut the fork, I'm worried I could miss the 0,5 cm, for example at the start of the season when you are not confident with the bike position.
> I'm so much worried that I'm thinking to buy a new fork just to have the extra 0,5 cm. Do you think this small difference could really affect the ride comfort?
> ...


A photo of you on the bike from the side would tell us a lot. Especially if you included one with your hands in the drops, one with your hands on the hoods, and one with your hands on the top of the bars.
Your seat looks a little low, but not beyond acceptable, the saddle to handlebar drop looks to be about 1 inch (normal if you're not very flexible). Could the stem be too long for you?


----------

